# Jealous male molly



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a 29g freshwater tank that is fully stocked. My Black Sailfin male molly is constantly fighting with my silver male molly. I have three goldust females but the black seems to have claimed all of them for himself and won't stop chasing and nipping at the little silver guy. I isolated the black for a day,hoping he would settle down but as soon as I put him back in the main tank he started it again. Why is he doing this and how can I protect the little guy without having to get rid of the black?


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

what do you mean by fully stocked? if it is overstocked then tht could be a reason. but sometimes male mllies can be feisty lol.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Unfortuantely this seems to be life. I have four male platys and the smallest one gets picked on by all of them (especially the second smallest, who gets picked on himself by the two bigger ones). So he lives a life of fear. I know if I take him out, all that will happen is the second smallest one will be bashed all the time. But they don't really hurt, it's just chasing/intimdiating, there's no injuries. And he still is a brave and perky little chap who goes to eat when I feed.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, as long as the silver isn't in danger of being seriously hurt I will just let them settle it themselves. Now yesterday I noticed the silver will swim up under the black male and nip or nudge his....under belly. He seems to be trying to provoke him into a fight. Any idea what he is actually doing?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

How many females are in the tank? 3 females for 2 males will lead to fighting. If possible add 2 more females to curb agression.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Can you tell us whats in the tank?


----------

